# Excision scaphoid bone cysts (3 total)



## lkmckenzie (Mar 5, 2009)

Surgeon excises 3 large cysts (3mm-4mm ea in diameter) from the scaphoid tubercle filling the void with a autograft. I believe the cpt for the procedure is 25135, which is the excision and graft (including graft harvesting). My question is, can the ASC bill 25135 X 3 because 3 cysts were excised or only 1 unit as the cysts were removed through the same incision?


----------



## mbort (Mar 9, 2009)

If they were all on the same carpal bone, I would stick with only one code.


----------



## lkmckenzie (Mar 9, 2009)

MRI demonstrates multiple bone cysts in the distal pole of the scaphoid. Thanks Mbort


----------

